# Developing a new Prop Controller and MP3 Player - Looking for Feedback



## AndyBeck (Jul 31, 2012)

I developed a Wi-Fi based automation and remote controller for the electronic hobbyist last year through a Kickstarter campaign. I recently used it as an animation controller for a couple of local events, and received several inquiries about using it to control haunt props. It can directly control and monitor switches, motion sensors, RC-servos, and low-voltage devices. It's configured through your web-browser allowing you to easily build sophisticated animations. I'm designing an interface board that will allow it to drive pneumatic valves, motors, and other high-voltage, high-current devices., as well as an easy-to-control MP3 player with amplifier. I may be running a Kickstarter campaign in the near future to help fund the development.

I'm looking for feedback on what type of props you’d like to control and what features you’d like to see added. Please check out the UConTroll a http://www.UConTroll.com and let me know what you think.


----------

